# Brown algae pearling



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I had a bad Brown Algae in my tanks I got 3 Bristlenose Plecos for the 36 gallon and they cleaned it up within a few days, my Fluval 6 gallon I just scraped it off and it came back several times but then finally went away.


----------



## Soil (Oct 22, 2012)

My problem is that I cant put any type of sucker fish in there, since the axolotl eat anything that moves and all algae eaters have spines as far as I know..

My smaller tank is pretty fine atm, added an Oto and more lightning. The big tank is still a mess and it has been running for a month. At most the algae-slime was about 6-7 cm thick and growing. I cleaned the tank, but its growing back again. Since the algae keeps pearling and there's no explosion in plant growth I decided to shut off the CO2 and see if it helps..


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Good Ole' Algae*



Soil said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got brown algae in both my tanks. It probably tagged along to my second one since I took some plants from my first
> 
> ...


Hello Soil...

Algae is a very good thing, under control. Dissolved nutrients in the tank water from too much food is the biggest reason for it getting overgrown and light for long periods helps algae growth too.

If you reduce the amount you feed, keep your lighting to no more than 10 hours per day and change half the water in the tank every week, I've found these take care of most algae problems. Growing stem plants like Brazilian water weed and Pennywort are also a big help.

B


----------

